# New Uber Minimum Fare Increases



## DMotown (Apr 5, 2016)

Looks like Uber has raised minimum fares across many cities this week. Figured I'd do a quick compilation of what each city is getting & how it affects our cut as drivers. Feel free to add your city's new fare increase. How do you think it will affect rider usage? (Sorry for the crude screenshot of the spreadsheet - see it better in the pdf)

Us, in Detroit, have the highest booking fee at $2.30.
LA has the worst take home after the booking fee at $3.50 (before Uber's 20-28% cut).
Atlanta has the highest min. fare at $6.75 and also the highest take home(before Uber's cut) at $5.00.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

That's how they can lower the /mile rates in Detroit and still make money. They charge a higher booking fee while Detroit drivers are operating in the *RED*.


----------



## FatherOfDogs (May 1, 2016)

I despise the $2 ride fares in LA. With this increase it looks like it goes from a driver profit of $2.40 to $2.80. Not enough to get me anywhere close to excited, or even happy.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Foober has way too much control. They're getting pretty good at constantly running drivers through the meat grinder. I hope they crash and burn.


----------



## bondad (Apr 4, 2015)

And then there's this trick:








Guarantee is Friday from 5pm - 2pm. I know it's a typo...or is it?


----------



## KAR (Oct 12, 2015)

Uber raised their min fares in a lot of cities yesterday. The forums were blowing up. 

It turned out it was to get closer to what Lyft has already been paying drivers more for min fare.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Houston still has the temporary winter fare structure in place. We don't have Lyft.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Same here...we've left Winter Warmup and entered Spring No-Cha-Ching. Summer Bummer is next.


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

In Sacramento oober raised prices back to the December rates for 2 days, then took it back. Shetbags.....


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Uber in Houston is in a fight with the city over fingerprinting saying it prevents them from getting enough drivers. Yet, they've lowered rates twice and still have the 'temporary rates' in effect. What's more, the city will only allow drivers to use vehicles that have been enrolled to pay property taxes on, which is around $800 for most people.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

No up in minimum free in Sac.


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Madison got an UberX bump

Minimum fare total: $5.45 (increase from $5.20)
Booking fee: $1.20 (no change)
Driver payout: $4.25 (pre Uber cut) 

Not sure if the other cities in WI got increases, the email I received was specific to Madison only


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

How does the minimum fare work? I just received my first super-small fare of $1.98 last night, and that's what's showing up on my pay statement. However, the minimum here is listed as $3.35.

Will this be adjusted when the pay period closes out? Or should it have been automatic?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Uber takes it's cut from the minimum fair AFTER their pick-up fee.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Is that a response to me? It doesn't really answer my questions (at the end of my post).


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

It does answer your question. The amount is correct and it does not get adjusted. What is says is what you'll get. The minimum fare if for the PAX not the driver. Uber subtracts it's pick-up fee and then it's cut (20 or 25% for Uber X) and you get the rest.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah, but the fare is showing up as $1.98 (with my payout $1.58 after the 20% commission). If the minimum fare is $3.35, why is this trip's fare displayed as $1.98?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

The minimum fare is $3.35, the booking fee in your market is $1.50. That means that the amount you get paid BEFORE Uber takes it's cut is $1.85 less Uber's commission. It's exactly what I said it was the post before. 

Driver Pay = Pax Fare - booking fee - 20/25% Uber commision

In your example, they must have gone a bit further than a minimum fare.


----------



## UberEricLong (Oct 28, 2015)




----------

